# InstallAnywhere Self Extractor, Zero G Software, Inc???



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

This morning I noticed the following message on our Windows Server 2003 std edition:

Date Execution Prevention - MIcrosoft Windows

To help protect your computer, Windows has closed this program.

Name. InstallAnywhere Self Extractor
Publisher: Zero G Software, Inc.

I click Close Message and it comes up with the Installanywhere Self Extractor has encountered a problem and needs to close, I click Don't Send and the Data Execution Prevention window comes right back up. Any idea what this may be? The only thing we have done to the server in awhile is download an .exe file from our software company that was used to patch the daylights savings time. Our software company is not Zero G though. What is this error and what can we do to stop it from coming up over and over?


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Its an install shield for something. Can you tell what file it is launching from and what it is trying to change?


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

It doesn't say. All I can click is Change Settings or Close Message. When I close message it just comes back up. When I click Change Settings it gives me two options:

1. Turn on DEP for essential Windows programs and services only

2. Turn on DEP for all programs and services except those I select 
- And it has a box with only InstallAnywhere Self Extractor listed


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Are there any Event logs created?


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Nope. At least there are no errors or warnings about this.


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Check the task manager and see if there are any foreign items listed. That is one of the first things I do when something is acting weird. You may want to download Process Explorer to see where the file is located and what handles/files the process is using.


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I am using RD to connect. How do I bring up task manager since I can't simply do Ctrl Alt Del


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Control Shift Escape, or Start > Windows Security > Task Manager


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Something interesting I just noticed. When I was sitting at the server, that error does not come up. Only when I remote in does it come up. Any ideas? I am going to go through the Task Manager now and see what I come up with.


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

The only listed processes are:

mmc.exe
rundll32.exe
ImIconXp.exe
rdpclip.exe
winlogon.exe
dumprep.exe
explorer.exe
taskmgr.exe
csrss.exe


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Make sure show processes from all users is selected. Also compare the task manager from when you are sitting at the server to when you are using RD and see if there are any differences in the programs that are running. Also are you using the same account when you RD vs sitting at the server?


----------

